# まいりません



## fxlle

こういうまどろっこしいやり方は好きじゃないいんだがな。

そうもまいりません。

「まいりません」というのはどんな意味ですか？

辞書の意味で理解すれば全く的外れです。


----------



## Contrafibularity

「まいる」というのは「行く」の謙譲語です。

ここでは、「そうも行きません」というところをへりくだって「まいりません」と言っています。実際にどこかへ行くということではなく、「そういうわけにはいかない」という意味です。


----------



## fxlle

Contrafibularity said:


> 「まいる」というのは「行く」の謙譲語です。
> 
> ここでは、「そうも行きません」というところをへりくだって「まいりません」と言っています。実際にどこかへ行くということではなく、「そういうわけにはいかない」という意味です。


これは慣用語ですか？


----------



## Contrafibularity

何がですか？「そうもいきません」や「そうもまいりません」という言い方でしょうか。

これは「いく」や「まいる」を比喩的に使っているだけで、慣用語とは言いません。ただ、このような状況でよく使われる言い方ではあります。


----------



## fxlle

Contrafibularity said:


> 何がですか？「そうもいきません」や「そうもまいりません」という言い方でしょうか。
> 
> これは「いく」や「まいる」を比喩的に使っているだけで、慣用語とは言いません。ただ、このような状況でよく使われる言い方ではあります。


回答ありがとうございます。


----------



## graysesame

スケジュールが自由になるものなら、広島に一泊したいのだが、そうもいかない。

今日見かけた文章ですが、ここの「そうもいかない」は、そういうわけにはいかないと解釈することができないと思います。


----------



## Contrafibularity

私にはその解釈が妥当に思われますが、何が問題でしょうか。


----------



## graysesame

再び考えてみれば、OPの「そうもいかない」は「しなければならない」で私のは「可能性がほとんどない」ですが、「広島に一泊したいのだが、そうもいかない」の「そうもいかない」を「そういうわけにはいかない」に言い換えることができます。間違えてすみませんでした。


----------



## fxlle

graysesame said:


> 再び考えてみれば、OPの「そうもいかない」は「しなければならない」で私のは「可能性がほとんどない」ですが、「広島に一泊したいのだが、そうもいかない」の「そうもいかない」を「そういうわけにはいかない」に言い換えることができます。間違えてすみませんでした。


回答ありがとうございます。


----------

